
New Documents Reveal Government Effort to Impose Secrecy on Encryption Company - cpach
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/new-documents-reveal-government-effort-impose-secrecy-encryption-company
======
cpach
Commentary by Frederic Jacobs:
[https://twitter.com/FredericJacobs/status/768844231498543105](https://twitter.com/FredericJacobs/status/768844231498543105)

